# Using an Aristo TE switch RX with USA #6 turnouts



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm contemplating picking up an Aristo remote switch receiver (I use TE track power, but can power the switch receiver separately)to drive a couple of USA #6 turnouts and am wondering if anyone has done this adaptation. I'm assuming all you do is remove the switch actuator box, but then I notice there is a 4 pin edge card connector to the track. Can the TE box feed the switch what it needs?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo receivers (55474 and 55475) can be used for LGB EPL drives as well as Aristo drives. 

I am not sure of the current draw of the USA switch, it may be more than the Aristo unit can handle.


----------

